# KDevelop 4 Search in Multiple Files



## overmind (Feb 4, 2011)

I am trying to search within a folder with many php files, using KDevelop.

I could not find the option in KDevelop to search in content of multiple files.

I am using:

```
kdevelop-4.1.0_1    Opensource IDE based on KDevPlatform, KDE and Qt libraries
```

Any Idea if there is a plugin or is a hidden option?

I cannot understand how such a basic/useful feature is not present in KDevelop 4 (it was present in KDevelop 3.5).


----------

